# Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle new OGF Sponsor



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Hello to everyone on OGF! 
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC in Cuyahoga Falls is now a proud sponsor on OGF
We have watched this site grow season after season, we refer customers to this site because most of the information is by fisherman for fisherman!
In the coming year we hope to not only provide useful information such as fishing reports and the latest trends but also let everyone know about any deals and specials that we may be running.
This is an exciting time of year for sportsmen, the fall fishing bite is starting and hunting season is right around the corner!
To celebrate being an OGF sponsor, Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC 1027 Munroe Falls Ave. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221 phone: 234-525-1900 is having a Holiday Weekend SALE !
Stop in and make an offer on ANY reels, rods, combos, lures, tackle, and camping gear!
Anything in the shop is open to your best offer!
See our tables of $2.00 and $3.00 lures
We are the only Shimano dealer in the Akron area
We carry live bait and offer deep discounts on special orders.
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle can order any of your hunting gear needs (sorry we dont sell guns yet but we can get everything else!)
We are open M-F 7a.m. to 7p.m. and Sat and Sun 7a.m. to 5 p.m.
Mention that you saw us on OGF and get a FREE lure


----------



## Wow

Welcome, gonefishin! Way to come out with a bang. I'll be sure to drop in sometime. --Tim


----------



## trapperjon

welcome guy's. i'll be seeing ya tomorrow, JON


----------



## FISNFOOL

I just emailed my Akron friends your info.

AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Thanks and if you tell them to mention OGF they will get a FREE lure


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Four boats out on the River Sunday 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon. The only thing that was hitting was Catfish.....lots and lots of catfish. We have a boat going out today, the river looks a little less murky so lets hope we get some different fish !


----------



## MrEarl

Hope to see you real soon. Need to round out my "T" box with your recommendations. MrEarl


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Well the fishing report for Thurs, Fri and the weekend looks pretty good. For the 1st
time in a long hot summer I think we will have temps in the 60's and 70's during the weekend. Here hoping that the cool nights will bring to larger pike and smallmouth.

With exception of the days it has rained the crappie have been hitting hard. This years school looks very nice, good size and shape and if it rains this weekend I guess we all will be pulling catfish!

Hope to everyone on the river this weekend ( I will be the guy in the LOUD Hawaiian shirt).

Over the next couple of days we will be posting some of our deals in the market place forum. Take a moment and see what we have. We are clearing out some of our stock to make room for hunting gear and Ice fishing gear.

Have fun
Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We are having a sale stop in and make an offer on any new our used Rods, Reels, or Combos. Also if you buy any size night crawler you will get a FREE sample of Worm Glo.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Well this weekend we got some needed rain, however it also made fishing on the river just a little bit tougher.
For all of you who have not fished the Cuyahoga River, after a good rain storm it is catfish after catfish after catfish! Don&#8217;t get me wrong, catching fish ANY fish is fun but after 8 hours on a charter boat sometime we would like to boat at least something else!
Sat. morning started out with a rain shower and for the 1st time in 3 years of running charters on the river, we had chop! Not walleye chop, just chop! The morning charter only boated five fish. After everyone changed into some warmers and drier clothes the Sat afternoons charter turned out to be a very nice . Fishing picked up and we put a lot more fish into the boat, including perch, rock bass, blue gill, pike (small) and small mouth.
Sunday was near perfect the sun was out and the fish were biting, everyone on the boats had a good time.
Everyone at Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC hopes that you had a good weekend and the fishing was good wherever you were.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Sale!! 

All used lures are now only $1.25. Why spend alot of money on a few new lures when you can fill a whole tackle box with used lures.

We are also having a sale on our allen bootfoot chest waders now only $70! 


Also we are still having the make an offer sale!

Stop in at 1027 munroe falls ave.
234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

For anyone who fishes the Cuyahoga River, especially in and around Cuyahoga Falls, it is well known that the two small dams inside the city limits are coming down sometime within the next 8 weeks.
The purpose of the dam removals is to improve the water quality of the river. I have always been told that faster moving water is better quality water and better quality water means better fishing.
We would love to hear your thoughts on this. Do you think the fishing will get better? More fishable shoreline, Cleaner River let us know.
Since we are on the subject of dam removal, as some as you may know, Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle operates an In-Land fishing charter above the dams on the Cuyahoga River. We do not have all the particulars yet but it appears that next season we will be running the charters down river. Below the Sheraton, down to the Front Street Bridge just above the Gorge Dam. If you have ever fished this area it is beautiful down there. The river runs deep and is surrounded by 50 to 60 rock walls. I cannot wait to spend my weekends taking people fishing in this area.
As we learn more about the dam removals we will keep everyone posted on the progress.
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
For a video of people catching fish off the charter boat on the river go to www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.homestead.com


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Check out our posts on the OGF Marketplace board for all of our hunting gear and prices. 

Dont see what you need? give us a call at 234-525-1900 or stop in 1027 Munroe Falls Ave. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC


----------



## trapperjon

i'd like to thank steve for hooking me up with the right gear for my perch trip on erie, the snells with silver blade's was the ticket thx again see ya soon JON


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Fishing this weekend was a little tough but here are a couple of pictures of some of the fish people caught onboard the fishing charters (notice the nice small mouth!)


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

SALE On Marked Fishing Line. BUY ONE GET ONE FREE! come stop in and take a look at the selection. Wont last long!


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

If anyone is fishing the following lakes please give us call and lets us know how you did.
It is our goal to have the most complete and up to date fishing report in the area.
Wingfoot
Berlin
West branch
Ladue
Springfield
Mosquito
Milton
Portage Lakes
Hodgson
Mogadore
Give us a call with your report, become one of our fishing reporters and get some GREAT discounts. Phone: 234-525-1900 
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio 44221


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We are getting in some steel head fishing equitment.
Fenwick SteelHead Spinning rods for only $85.99!
Everyone eles is selling them for $99.99! 
Come Stop In And Take A Look At All Our GREAT Deals!
1027 Munroe Falls Ave Cuyahoga Falls Ohio
234-525-1900


----------



## Curtis937

Do you guys have a website?


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.com


----------



## Curtis937

Ok thank you


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

As we are winding down on our fishing charter season, we decided to try something different. This past weekend we started to troll for Northern Pike on the Cuyahoga River. With 12 Pike and 6 Small Mouth in the boats from trolling we seem to be off to a pretty good start.
This time of year the big Northern are looking for BIG meals, if you are throwing lures, go big or go home! Spoons, Johnson Silver Minnow with a 3 grub, the old tried and true Erie Dearie with a shiner on (yellow, orange, brown or black) and the color of choice seems to be Blue, Silver and Black.
So if you are out on the Cuyahoga River sometime over the next couple weekends looks us, were the guys moving slowly!
Also keep checking out OGFs Market place as we will be posting deals all week long.
Bill
Gone Fishing Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Just found this news story on Cuyahoga Patch. Looks like we will be Charter Fishing in the Cuyahoga River for Northern Pike all thru Nov.

Two Cuyahoga River low-head dams set for removal this year may still be around in 2013 if city officials dont soon receive a federal permit that was applied for in mid-March.

The concrete dams  located near the Sheraton Suites and Samira restaurant  cannot be taken out without a permit issued by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, which has jurisdiction over navigable waterways.

Cuyahoga Falls Engineer Tony Demasi said he doesnt know how much longer it will take for the citys permit to work its way through the approval process.

We hope its soon, Demasi said. Were getting close to the date  not a specific one set on a calendar  that the contractor is likely to be unable to do work this year (due to temperatures).

The dams are being removed to restore Cuyahoga Falls segment of the river so that it meets Ohio Water Quality Standards for aquatic life and habitat, and removing the dams is the path to meeting that goal.

According to one project document, dams negatively impact river systems by serving as barriers to fish migration and reduce fish habitat. They also act as sediment traps and modify water quality.

An Ohio Environmental Protection Agency project summary stated that the Cuyahoga River upstream of Cuyahoga Falls saw rapid improvements after modifications to the Kent dam in 2004 and removal of the Munroe Falls dam in 2008.

Successful completion of those projects showed improvement in biological water quality, habitat and elimination of low-dissolved oxygen concentrations in the dam pools.

The two dams in Cuyahoga Falls will be removed as one project, according to the Ohio EPA. Adjoining structures will be stabilized to prevent structural failure due to the change in water pressures, velocities and levels associated with dam removal.

Demasi said the process will be slow going, as contractors will cut notches into each dam to lower the water a little bit at a time.

A 2008 hydraulic engineering study confirmed the change in water levels will have no adverse effects on riverfront properties, the EPA reported.

And, in the end, Cuyahoga Falls will still have water falls.

Instead of one waterfall right there at the Sheraton, when the dam comes out there are natural waterfalls within the river that no one has seen in 100 years, he explained.

With planning efforts under way to remove or modify the Gorge and Brecksville dams in the next several years, removal of the two Cuyahoga Falls dams is critical to the continued restoration of the Cuyahoga River watershed, the EPA reported.

Once all of the planned dam removals are completed, the lower 59 miles (about two-thirds of the river length) of the Cuyahoga River will be free-flowing.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Thought we would post this picture of a nice size Perch that was taken on one of our fishing charters this weekend out of the Cuyahoga River


----------



## JohnPD

gonefishinbaitandtackle said:


> We are getting in some steel head fishing equitment.
> Fenwick SteelHead Spinning rods for only $85.99!
> Everyone eles is selling them for $99.99!
> Come Stop In And Take A Look At All Our GREAT Deals!
> 1027 Munroe Falls Ave Cuyahoga Falls Ohio
> 234-525-1900


You guys still have them? What length/action?


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Yes we still have them in stock 9 1/2 and 10 ' look for our posting on facebook and on OGF marketplace Tue. with details and prices


----------



## LindyRigger

I picked up some rage broadheads today at a great price and made a special order for some archery accessories at very competitive prices. If you need any hunting or fishing equipment, they can order it, if they do not carry it, and will likely beat the big store prices. Come take a look at their shop and catalogs.
LindyRigger


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Thank you Hurricane Sandy for all the water! 

The river is now 2-3 feet above normal. No Northern Pike or Small Mouth fishing this weekend.

The good news is that all the lakes and ponds now have water in them!

Friday 11/2/12and Sat. 11/3/12 Anyone who stops in or calls the store 
(234-525-1900) or sends us an email [email protected] (be sure to include your name and phone number in the email) will be entered to win a $25.00 Gift Certificate from: 
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC 
1027 Munroe Falls Ave. 
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221.

Certificate is good on ANY purchase of bait, lures, and special orders, store stock, fishing charters or Santa on the River.

No purchase needed

Winner will be contacted at the close of business on Sat. 11/3/12


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Here are a couple of Videos Pamela and Ashley shot in the store.....

click on the You Tube link below

http://youtu.be/acsEMwblF_g

http://youtu.be/oqHvk1ud2AI

http://youtu.be/igADsMVNxWg

http://youtu.be/Gh6Qu0MIibc


----------



## Stuhly

You guys are killing me with your Video's


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Link to You Tube


http://youtu.be/JSOrnNWHlrU


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Anyone who is going to Lake Ontario area for Salmon or Brown Trout 
please give us a call at 
234-525-1900

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Saturday Nov. 24th is shop SMALL BUSINESS SATURDAY

This year if you spend $25.00 or more on Sat. Nov 24th at: 

GONE FISHIN BAIT AND TACKLE, LLC
1027 MUNROE FALLS AVE. 
CUYAHOGA FALLS, OH 44221 
Phone: 234-525-1900

and use your American Express Card to pay for your purchase you will receive a $25.00 Statement* credit!


Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC is the only area bait and tackle shop listed as a qualifying small merchant in the area, so that you can receive your $25.00 statement credit.

Use your American Express for in-store on on-line purchases

* American Express card holders must enroll their card to take advantage of this offer at ShopSmall.com/offerterms.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Dont forget spend $25.00 or more on your American Express Card today at Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC 1027 Munroe Falls Ave. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221 phone: 234-525-1900 and get a $25.00 statement credit from American Express ! Today ONLY


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

.Holiday Joy came in waves all weekend long.

Took phone calls up to 8:30p.m. last night 

Thanks to everyone who stopped to shop and helped us have a great Black Friday / Small Business Saturday and all the kids and their parents that went out on the S.S. Snowflake to see Santa... 

The Hot Coco served by elves is always a crowd pleaser onboard.

Looking out the window I see that we are going to h
ave another Winter Wonderland day for our Sunday Santa on the River Trips&#8230;

From now until Dec 24th stop in or call us 234-525-1900 and get 20% off Gift Certificates (no limit on the number you can buy and they can be used immediately. Good on new and pre-owned equipment, Santa on the River, Fishing Charters and special orders)

What a great gift for the sportsman in your life and you get to save some money too!

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

When will the hard water get here? Soon I hope and I am sure that all of you hope so too.
We have all of our Frabill Ice gear in the store, priced better than anyone else (that includes you Wal-Mart and Dicksslol)
Hoping that Santa will bring you that new Ice Shanty or Ice auger?
We cant guarantee that there will be ice this seasonbut Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC can guarantee that we can save you money RIGHT NOW.buy a $25.00 Gift Cert. for only $20.00 (no limit on the amount of gift cert that you can buy). That is an INSTANT savings of 20%.
Use your gift cert. to purchase that Ice Shanty / Ice Rod or auger that you want.or if there is no ice this year use your gift cert. to purchase a new rod and reel combo / tackle / lures or even live bait all next season.
In addition to the INSTANT 20% savings of the gift cert., you can use them to purchase anything that is on sale, increasing your savings..
Gift certificates are just like money20% more money. Use them to buy bait, tackle, new, pre-owned, special orders and fishing charters.
Call today 234-525-1900 and we can mail your certificates.

Merry Christmas
Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900

Did you ever watch A Christmas Story? Why not be like Ralphie and print this letter so you can leave it out for that person who may not know what to get you for ChristmasGift Certificates they are safer than a Red Rider B.B. Gun and you will not shoot your eye out!


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

New order of Mini Foos are here

buy them individually or a whole card (12) for $14.00

1/16 oz white
1/16oz chart
1/32oz green
1/32oz chart
1/64oz white
1/64oz chart
1/16oz black
1/32oz black

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Pre-owned Frabill Venture Ice Shelter
No rips or tears. Shelter has raised wood floor with PVC runners for easy transport.

The Frabill Venture enclosed portable ice shelter boasts a thermal-molded polyethylene base with molded sled runners that allow it to be easily pulled across snow and ice. The heavy-duty, steel conduit frame combines with a durable, 210-nylon cover for a stable construction to help keep you protected. The floor includes two, 12-in x 24-in holes with molded-in covers that fold up when fishing and fold down and latch for transport.

Treat yourself to an early Christmas! 

I have only one pre-owned Venture Shelter and at this price and in this nice of shape it will not last long.

$125.00 

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900
We accept Visa/MasterCard/American Express and Discover cards.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Santa is giving away $5.00 gift certificates at Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC with just a phone call!

This Thurs Dec. 6th 2012 call Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC between 8:00 a.m. and 6 p.m. to win a $5.00 gift certificate.

Every 10th caller all day Dec 6th will WIN a FREE $5.00 Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC gift certificate!

Call to ask a question, call to order a Christmas present, call just to say hello, call as many times as you like!

EVERY caller will be entered into our end of the day drawing to WIN a FREE rod and reel combo just in time for Christmas.

Write our number down234-525-1900, call on your way to work, call during your lunch break or call on the drive homeyou cant win if you dont call!

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Christmas Special
Purchase a $25.00 Gift Certificate for only $20.00

20% savings

NO limit on the number you can purchase

Gift certificates are good on in-store,
Special orders, fishing charters and
live bait purchases


*We have spawn sacks and mini foos in stock!

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

See what Santa can do !

Click on the You Tube link below

http://youtu.be/nGOFNKZLW-4

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Open house
Friday Dec 21st 8 a.m. to 6 p.m.
Great last minute gifts for any fisherman

Many items 20% off
Hundreds of stocking stuffers under a $1.00

Deals on rods, reels, lures, tackle boxes, ice gear, hunting gear and much more!

Buy a $25.00 gift cert. for ONLY $20.00

2013 Fishing Charter Gift Cert.

$24.00 per person- 3 hours of fishing

$32.00per person- 3 hours of fishing, unlimited bait and rod rental

$38.00 per person- 3 hours of fishing, unlimited bait, free rod rentals and lunch

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900
Email: [email protected]


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We have a limited stock of NEW Clam Ice Armor Suits (jacket and Bibs) for only $210.00. For an extra $10.00 we can ship anywhere in the USA.

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900

Dont wait at this price the suits wont last long!

We except all credit cards and can take your order over the phone.


NEW ICE ARMOR COLD WEATHER SUIT. INCLUDES PARKA AND BIBS!!


Windproof, waterproof and breathable Tactel Nylon Oxford Shell
Padded knees and rear end
Fleece lined pockets
Large cargo pockets
 Neoprene cuffs on parka
Strategically placed D rings for accessories
Zipper and Velcro leg opening up to lower hip on the bibs
Adjustable hood
Comfortable Polyester Tricot lining
Reflective safety strips on parka and bibs
Parka/Bib combo


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We have Clam Ice Armor cold weather suits IN stock
Jacket and Bibs are only $210.00
At this price they will not last long and with the quality of Ice Armor you know that you will be getting high quality ice fishing gear that will keep you dry and warm during the hard water season.
I have in stock
Small
Med. 
X-large
Just to give you an idea of how the sizes run, for those of you who have met me in the shop or on a fishing charter, you know that I have not missed too many meals. I am 6 280 lbs. and the x-large fit me well.
This Ice Armor set is water proof, you can kneel in the slush and not get wet, and the set is warm and has tons of pockets.
The jacket and bibs come with a heavy duty zipper that is covered by a wind proof flap held down with snaps, so no cheap Velcro that would wear out in a season or two.
The jacket and bib set is great not only for Ice Fishing but also for Snowmobiling, hunting, skiing or just being outdoors in the cold weather.
If you are even thinking about getting some cold weather gear, stop in and take a look at the sets, but dont wait at this price they will not be here long.
Thinking about getting a set for the family, stop in or call I will make you a deal on multiple sets.
I do ship anywhere in the USA for only $10.00
Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Happy New Years
The hard water is on the way so it time to really start thinking about Ice Fishing!
We have Frabill Small Sleds $45.99 and Large Sleds $99.95, great for hauling your gear out to your favorite spot. Made of high density plastic that will hold up in sub-zero temperatures without stress or cracking.
Looking for an edge over the other anglers why not try a bag of frozen minnows to get the bite started!
Ok so now you have your sled to get your gear out on the ice and you have your bait now why not keep yourself warm. Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle made a special buy on Clam Ice Armor suits
NEW ICE ARMOR COLD WEATHER SUIT. INCLUDES PARKA AND BIBS!! Size Med. And small for only $210.00 per set.
Windproof, waterproof and breathable Tactel Nylon Oxford Shell
Padded knees and rear end
Fleece lined pockets
Large cargo pockets
Neoprene cuffs on parka
Strategically placed D rings for accessories
Zipper and Velcro leg opening up to lower hip on the bibs
Adjustable hood
Comfortable Polyester Tricot lining
Reflective safety strips on parka and bibs
Parka/Bib combo

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.com


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Thursday Special

Call 234-525-1900 8 am to 6 pm for unbelievable prices on

Shakespeare Spectrum Combos
Power Pro Line
Hunting gear
Frabill / Shappell and Eskimo Ice Shanties
Lures

No one will beat our prices

Take a couple of minutes Thursday to call and find your GREAT deal

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221

We accept Visa/MasterCard/Discover and American Express
We ship ANYWHERE in the USA


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Power Pro Moss Green 300yds spools 

1 50lbs test

2 40 lbs test

5 20 lbs test

3 15lbs test

Power Pro Hi Vis Yellow 300 yard spools

2- 50lbs test
3- 40 lbs test
2- 20 lbs test
2- 15lbs test

Each package is only $23.00. Buy 5 or more and get FREE shipping anywhere in the USA




Power Pro 150 yds Moss Green Spools

2- 50lbs test
2- 40lbs test
2- 30 lbs test
1- 20lbs test
3- 15 lbs test

Each package is only $13.00 each. Buy 5 or more and get shipping anywhere in the USA for only $2.00


This deal is limited to the stock listed above.

We accept Visa/MasterCard/Discover and American Express


Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Dont miss out on the following close out deals
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221

Phone: 234-525-1900

We Ship ANYWHERE in the USA

We accept MasterCard / Visa / Discover and American Express

Stealth Cam Triad 3 in 1 Technology $112.79

Primos

Silver Scent Eliminator Complete Coverage 14oz Continuous Spray model # 58005	$7.95

Silver Scent Eliminator Complete Coverage 5.5oz Continuous Spray
Model # 58004 $4.95

Control Freak Dominate Odor Laundry Detergent 32fl oz. 
model #58046 $7.25

Silver Scent Eliminator Duel Action 16fl oz. model # 58001 $4.25

Control Freak Dominate Odor 16fl oz. model # 58006 $4.25

Control Freak Dominate Odor 32fl oz. model # 58007 $6.75

Control Freak Dominate Odor with Earth Blend 32fl oz. 
model # 58009 $6.75


Rage Slipcam 100 grain 3 blade 1.5+ cutting diameter
3 in pack plus free practice head $29.99


Rage Cam 100 grain 2 blade 2.0+ cutting diameter
3 in pack plus free practice head $29.99



Rage Slipcam Crossbow 125 grain 2 blade 1.75+ cutting diameter
3 in pack plus free practice head $29.99

Rage Slipcam 2 blade replacement pack 2 $14.99

Rage Slipcam 3 blade replacement pack Broadhead $14.99

NAP Thunderhead 125 Grain 6 pack 1 3/16 Cutting Diameter $28.79

NAP Spitfire 125 Grain 3 pack 1 1/2 Cutting Diameter $28.79

X-Blades 3 Broadheads for Crossbows 125 Grain 3 Blades $21.00

G5 Montec 100 Grain 1 1/16 Cutting Diameter 3 Broadheads $24.99

G5 Striker Replaceable Blades 100 Grain 1 1/16 Cutting Diameter 3 blades per pack $27.99

Code Blue Whitetail Doe Urine 1oz. Seasonal All and Mid to Late $5.75

Tinks 69 Doe in Rut Buck Lure 4 fl oz. $6.25

Quaker Boy  The Box Turkey Call $9.50


Mossy Oak 4 pack Turkey Thugs reed calls $13.50

Mossy Oak Turkey Thugs Rim Shot 3 in 1 Slate Turkey Call $15.80

Scotch Game Gear Deer Grunt Call $4.50


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

*Fishing Line Closeout Sale!*​
We are making room for our 2013 stock of fishing line

Now is the time to get some GREAT DEALS.

All fishing line purchases comes with *FREE* Shipping

Power Pro Microfilament Braided Line Moss Green 300 yds. spools 
ON SALE $21.99 each.
Available sizes 15, 20, 40 and 50 lbs. test

Power Pro Microfilament Braided Line Hi-Vis Yellow 300 yds. spools 
ON SALE $21.99 each.
Available sizes 15, 20, 30 and 50 lbs. test

Power Pro Microfilament Braided Line Moss Green 150 yds. spools 
ON SALE $12.99 each.
Available sizes 15, 20, 30, 40 and 50 lbs. test

Sufix Siege Clear 330 yds.
1 spool of 4 lbs. and 1 spool of 6 lbs.
$15.99 for BOTH spools

Sufix Siege Clear 330 yds.
1 spool of 10 lbs. and 1 spool of 12 lbs.
$15.99 for BOTH spools

Sufix Siege Clear 330 yds.
1 spool of 14 lbs. and 1 spool of 17 lbs.
$15.99 for BOTH spools

Sufix Siege Clear 330 yds.
2 spool of 20 lbs.
$15.99 for BOTH spools

Shakespeare Supreme Super Smooth Fishing Line 330 yds. Clear
(2) Spools of 4lbs and (1) spool of 10lbs 
3 spools for ONLY $7.99

Shakespeare Supreme Super Smooth Fishing Line 330 yds. Clear
10lbs test 
3 spools for ONLY $7.99

Shakespeare Supreme Super Smooth Fishing Line 330 yds. Clear
12lbs test 
3 spools for ONLY $7.99

P-Line CX Premium Fluorocarbon Coated 300yds
Available sizes 4, 6, 8, 10 and 12lbs test
2 spools of any size (mix and match)
$15.99



Prices include FREE Shipping anywhere in the U.S.A.

We accept Visa, MasterCard, Discover and American Express

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900

Email: [email protected]

www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.com

Dont forget to check our sticky note on the Northeast Ohio Section for more deals posted daily!


----------



## ducman491

I stopped in today and picked up a nice Shimano bait caster and 10lb flourocarbon for a smoking good price! The have a ton of new stock and are making deals. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Close out deals on ALL hunting gear.

Primos Control Freak Dominate Odor Laundry Detergent 32 fl oz. was $11.99 NOW only $ 6.99 (Only 2 in Stock)

Primos Control Freak Dominate Odor 32 fl oz. Fueled by Silver XP was $ 9.99 NOWonly $6.99 (only 4 in Stock)

Primos Control Freak Dominate Odor Earth Blend 32 fl oz Fueled by Silver XP was $9.99 NOW only $6.99 (Only 3 in stock)

Primos Silver Scent Eliminator 16 fl oz. was $8.99 NOW only $6.50 (only 5 in stock)

Primos Control Freak Dominate Odor Spray 16 fl oz. was $7.99 NOW only $4.25 (only 6 in stock)

Buy two or more of any Primos items and get deeper discounts.

We ship anywhere in the USA

We accept Visa / MasterCard / Discover Card / American Express.

Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


Any item maybe be pulled as this deal is also listed on Ebay. Sale limited to in store stock only.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We just got back from the wholesalers shows and we brought home the DEALS

Fenwick HMX Spinning Rods

Gander Mountain retails this same rod for $79.99 - $84.99

But that is not low enough for us.. Each Fenwick HMX rod listed is ONLY $54.99

HMX-S702M-XF 70 2 PIECE
HMX-S762L-F 76 2 PIECE
HMX-S602L-MF 60 2 PIECE
HMX-S66M-F 66 1 PIECE
HMX-S60M-F 60 1 PIECE
HMX-S70M-F 70 1 PIECE
HMX-S70ML-F 70 1 PIECE

Ugly Stik

SP 1146 ULTRA LIGHT 46 ONE PIECE $29.99
SPL 1102 66 LIGHT ACTION 2 PIECE $34.99
SP 1100 66 MED ACTION 2 PIECE $29.99
BWD 1131 BIG WATER 70 LIGHT ACTION 1 PIECE $44.99
CALM 1100 66 HEAVY ACTION 1 PIECE $28.99

THERE HERE IN STOCK

PENN 310 GT2 LC LINE COUNTER REELS ONLY $94.99

DAIWA CROSSFIRE 1000-3Ib and 4000-3Ib for only $34.99

If your even thinking about getting a new rod or reel DO NOT wait...this special pricing is limited to in store stock only.

Call us at 234-525-1900We accept Visa-MasterCard-Discover and American Express

We ship ANYWHERE in the USA.

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Pick the Super Bowl Winner
Email or call in your prediction for the winning team, correct answers will receive 5% off any item purchased in the store.
Include what you think the score will be and the person with the closes prediction wins 15% off any purchased item and a free hat.
[email protected]
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900
Entries must be submitted by 6:30 p.m. 02-03-13
Good Luck


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Spring is right around the corner (some days the corner seems farther away than we would like it to be)
All of our stock for the Spring and Summer fishing season will be hear within the next couple of weeks, rods, reels, lures and tackle from manufactures like Abu Garcia, Fenwick, Shimano, Rebel, K&E, Penn and many more will soon completely fill my storeSo it is time to clear out all of the ice fishing gear at GREAT prices.
Some items, we only have one or two left in stock so do not delay or you will miss the deals.
Remember we accept Visa, MasterCard, Discover Card and American Express and we will ship anywhere in the USA (shipping charges do apply)
Phone in your order 234-525-1900, email [email protected] or stop in to the store, located at 1027 Munroe Falls Ave. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221.
We are open 7 days a week M-F 8am to 6pm and Sat and Sun 8am to 4 pm.
We are open ALL year round and ALWAYS have live bait in stock (Shiners, Minnows, Night crawlers, Waxworms, Dug worms and Maggots.

Frabill in store stock special
Frabill Model #6061	Small Sled $24.99
Frabill Model #6064	Large Sled $63.00
Frabill Model #1610	Single Shelter Light $9.25
Frabill Model #6579	Deluxe Retractable Ice Picks	$3.75
Frabill Model #6580	Safety Ice Kit (a must have!)	$7.99
Frabill Model #1660	Pro Thermo Tip-Up $10.99
Frabill Model #1668	Tip-Up Big Foot $19.99
Frabill Model #1669	Sub-Zero Lubricant $3.75
Frabill Model #6512	Depth Finder (2 pack 1.25 oz.)	$1.50
Frabill Model #6562	6 Curved Forceps $4.50
Frabill Model #6565	8 Curved Pliers $6.50
Frabill Model #6568	Tool Combo Pack $10.99
Frabill Model #6570	Multi-Tool Clipper w/Lanyard	$2.75

RODS AND COMBOS
Frabill Model #6836	Straight 8 101 Ice Combo rod/reel	$30.00
Frabill Model #6771	Ice Hunter 24 UL Rod $15.25
Frabill Model #6772	Ice Hunter 26 Rod $15.25
Frabill Model #6773	Ice Hunter 26 L Rod $15.25
Frabill Model #6781	Ice Hunter 24 UL Rod $25.25
Frabill Model #6783	Ice Hunter 26 L Rod $25.25
Frabill Model #6784	Ice Hunter 26M $25.25
Frabill Model #6826	Artic Fox Combo 28ML $16.25
BUCKETS
Frabill Model #1600	SIT-N-FISH $15.50

For pictures and a detailed description of any frabill item go to www.frabill.com and type in the model number.


----------



## RedJada

gonefishinbaitandtackle said:


> Pick the Super Bowl Winner
> Email or call in your prediction for the winning team, correct answers will receive 5% off any item purchased in the store.
> Include what you think the score will be and the person with the closes prediction wins 15% off any purchased item and a free hat.
> [email protected]
> Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
> 1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
> Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
> Phone: 234-525-1900
> Entries must be submitted by 6:30 p.m. 02-03-13
> Good Luck


 SF-35 / Browns-17


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

SPRING FISHING PREVIEW WEEKEND

FEB 16TH & 17 SAT. & SUN. 8 a.m. to 4 p.m.

WIN A FREE FISHING CHARTER! NO PURCHASE REQUIRED (5 FREE CHARTERS TO BE GIVEN AWAY)

CLOSE TO HOME AND NO ADMISSION CHARGE

OVER 50 MANUFACTORS
PFLUEGER, SHAKESPEARE, CUBBY FISHING, K&E, RAPALA, STORM, ANGLERS CHOICE, RIVERS EDGE, BIG BEAR, SIMRAD, MITCHELL, LYMAN, CROSSMAN, LOWRANCE, WRIGHT & McGILL, VEXILAR, SHIMANO, DAIWA, PENN, JOHNSON, FENWICK, ABU GARCIA, BERKLEY, P-LINE, POWER PRO, FRABILL, SHAPPELL, ERIE DEARIE, COMEL, ZIPPO OUTDOOR, SNAG PROOF, MASTER RODDY, SCUM FROG, STREN, SEBILE, ZEBCO, AQUATEK, VICIOUS, NORTH LAND TACKLE AND MORE.

25% OFF ALL SPECIAL ORDERS

20% OFF ALL RIVER FISHING CHARTERS

DEEP DISCOUNTS ON HUNTING GEAR, ICE FISHING GEAR AND LINE.

STOP IN AND TRY OUT THE 2013 SHIMANO LINE OF REELS

WE NOW CARRY A COMPLETE LINE OF CROSSMAN AIR GUNS, SCOPES AND AIR SOFT

1000S OF PRODUCTS AND HUNDEREDS OF IDEAS ON FISHING

OPEN YEAR ROUND, 7 DAYS A WEEK AND WE ALWAYS HAVE LIVE BAIT

GONE FISHIN BAIT AND TACKLE, LLC
1027 MUNROE FALLS AVE.
CUYAHOGA FALLS, OH 44221
PHONE: 234-525-1900


----------



## JSykes3

How do you enter? Thanks.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Just stop in


----------



## avidhunter11

Look forward to seeing ya this weekend


----------



## ducman491

I may pop in on Friday because I'm off work and I've heard about a spot near Kent to fish.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Northern Pike Charter
March 9th 
8:30a.m. To 11:30a.m. 

It is PIKE season on the Cuyahoga River
ONLY $27.00 per person
Includes:
3 hours of fishing / unlimited live bait

Dont miss out on the 1st charter of the 2013 season
Last years charter SOLD OUT
Must book BEFORE 02-28-2013
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## Twin City

you need to update your post to show u r current with the public.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Just posted 02-16-13 did I miss something?


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

03-09-13......The hunt begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!

more info at our Youtube link

http://youtu.be/BCpsmiqy_lQ


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

03-09-13 Season Opener Pike Fishing Charter 

AIR PIKE VIDEO ON YOUTUBE

http://youtu.be/D85b3fVtL8M


Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Spring Fishing is almost here...Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC has a deal on bobbers that no one can beat!

check out our Youtube link for SAVINGS

http://youtu.be/ZzIil3McpqM

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

With the spring like temperatures this weekend and in the coming weekends, everyone is heading out to the water.BE SAFE.. I have 20 Standard Orange Life Vest in all sizes, they are used but in good condition. $1.00 each. Limit 4 per person while supplies last.
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Spring and Summer Stock is here and we are running out of room! Stop in to see the Biggest Little Bait and Tackle is store, the quality and quantity of stock is amazing.
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC 1027 Munroe Falls Ave Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900.
Not only do we carry MORE items than most tackle stores but we always have the lowest prices.
Shimano Rods: TDR, Voltaeus, Clarus, Stimula, Convergence, Compre, Sojourn, FX, Talora, Crucial, Sellus
Fenwick Rods: HMX, Small mouth Elite Tech
Shakespeare Rods: Ugly Stik 
Daiwa Rods: Aird, Sweepfire, Megaforce, Regal 5IA, Pro Caster
Abu Garcia Rods: Villain, Veritas
Berkley Rods: Cherrywood, Glow Stik Catfish Rods, Bionix
Shimano Reels: FX, AX, Syncopate, Saros, Symetre, IX, Tallisto, Curado, Caius, Coriolis, Sahara, Stradic, Spirex, Sedona, Solstace, Sonora, Sienna, Caenan
Daiwa Reels: Accudepth, Legalis, Crossfire, Exceler, Procyon, Sweepfire, Aird, Megaforce
Shakespeare Reels: Alpha, Intrepid, Tidewater, Crappie Hunter
Zebco Reels: 606, 33, Trigger Spin
Penn Reels: AF 1000, 310 GT 2LC
Quantum Reels: Catalyst, Vantex, Smoke, Controller, Optix
Abu Garcia Reels: Ambassadeur, Revo, Cardinal
Lures: Heddon, Hooker Tackle, Quiver, Legends, Cotton Cordell, Arbogast, Needlefish, Spro, Scum Frog, Snag Proof, Thin Fin, Mega Bait, Luhr Jensen, Bandit Lures, Bombers, Strike King, Double Cross, Panther Martin, Wordens, Mepps, Wolverine Tackle, Little Cleo, Stingers, Dardevle, Mister Twister, C.P. Swing, Storm, Vibe, Rapala, Speed Traps, Boo Yah, Norman Lures, Reef Runner, Matzuo, Swedish Pimple, May Fly Lures
Fishing Line: P-Line, Trilene, Nanofil, Sufix, Cajun Line 

Fishing Rods for the Kids: Barbie, Toy Story, Batman, Star Wars, Lady Fish
Terminal Tackle, Landing Nets, Bait Buckets and a Huge selection of bobbers
Live Bait
We special order anything not listed above!


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Why not get a GREAT gift for EASTER. How about a pair of our signature pair of Brewsees - the 12'oz'er is your go to pair of sunglasses with a fashionable wrap around style, black finish and of course, polarized lenses to keep that man face of yours free from those harmful UV rays. Each pair arrives in a custom beer bottle coozie you can use to keep your shades safe and by all means, keep the beer cold. Each opener is formed from a solid piece of 6061 aluminum and you're going to feel how strong these puppies are. 

GREAT GIFT FOR EASTER OR FATHER'S DAY !!

Just the Details: 

-Polarized Lenses
-6061 Anodized Aluminum Openers
-Super Strength & Durability
-Polycarbonate Frame
-Wrap Around Style
-Comes in Custom Beer Bottle Coozie

REAL MEN PRY !
$22.99 per pair. We will ship anywhere in the USA for only $4.95

Stop in or call today

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## robburmeister

I live in Stow and would be happy to do some local fisshing . Where can I fish in the Falls and what do you recomend ?Obvously I know where to get my bait , my girlfriend has mentioned you before I just diddent know there was anywhere to fish so close.


----------



## JohnPD

robburmeister said:


> I live in Stow and would be happy to do some local fisshing . Where can I fish in the Falls and what do you recomend ?Obvously I know where to get my bait , my girlfriend has mentioned you before I just diddent know there was anywhere to fish so close.


Only place in the Falls to really fish is the Cuyahoga


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We are having a HUGE PARTY-IN-THE-LOT to KICK-OFF the Spring Fishing Season with Game, Food, And Classes for Kids (free rod and reel combo for kids that take the class)

We are having a HUGE used equipment SALE as well as FUN AND GAMES for all ages

We also Have Big Savings Sales on Much of our IN_STOCK new product 
The Savings are SO BIG that you don't need a free Rapala cause you could buy 10 with the money you SAVE 

Our commitment is to provide the areas best value in fishing supplies and hope you will stop in and check us out.
Any questions please call us at 234-525-1900

Thanks from all of us at :
Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio 44221


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

*FREE Learn to fish class for kids ages 5 to 17, each child that attends Passport to Fishing taught by a State Certified Instructor will receive a FREE Zebco 202 Rod and Reel Combo.

Class date and time: April 6th 2013 at 3:00 p.m.

Class location: Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC 1027 Munroe Falls Ave. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221. Call 234-525-1900 for reservations.

This is a FREE program provided by ODNR and Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC.*


----------



## avantifishski

Wow nice.!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

Season Opener Fishing Sale Sat. April 6th 10:00 a.m. to 4 p.m.

Get your boat power washed

Make your best offer on any pre-owned rods / reels and tackle

Save 15% on all Shimano and Fenwick products

FREE learn to fish class for any child from the ages 5 to 17 years old. Each child that completes the class receives a FREE Zebco 202 fishing rod and reel. Class starts at 3:00 p.m.

Tons of Tackle - Tons of Savings!

Now is the time to get ready for Spring and Summer fishing.

Stop in ask questions, look around, free hot dogs, games for the kid

Buy a Daiwa Aird Rod and add any reel to make a combo and receive an instant $10 of the marked prices 

Our commitment is to provide the areas best value in fishing supplies and hope you will stop in and check us out.

Any questions please call us at 234-525-1900

Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio 44221


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

THANK YOU to everyone who came out to our Season Opener Party this past Sat.
We had our largest group of kids for Passport to Fishing ever!
The one comment that we kept hearing over and over was your prices are lower than Wal-Mart, Dicks, Gander Mountain, Cabalas, Bass Pro, etc. 
Remember check our prices 1st! We have the lowest prices around.
The weather was perfect. For those of you who were unable to attend, we are going to run our deals until the end of this week.
15% off all Shimano Products and 15% off all Fenwick Rods in stock.
Spring is herelets start fishing!

The Staff at Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, Oh 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

I just got back from a huge estate buyout
All kind of lures / reels / spinners / tackle / tackle boxes / boat stuff
Mitchell reels working 300's and ones for parts, spare spools
Jigs of all sorts, fly tying supplies and threads and vises
And a ton of used tackle boxes at unbeatable prices $5, $10 and $15 
tons of used rods and reels as well so come make offers and save
Stop in and make us a deal BEFORE we get it all priced!

Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle

We just did a huge estate sale buyout....tons of fly tying vises, bucktails, living rubber, hooks, wraps, etc.....

Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## kv2x1

Hi Everybody!


----------



## kv2x1

I am happy to put post here


----------



## kv2x1

It is a good post. Thanks for sharing!



setup ftp server


----------



## jarhead70usmc

taking the dams out is NEVER a good idea think about the fish habitat that hang out in there 
and think about what that is going to do to the water levels


----------



## jarhead70usmc

Ok I remember seeing a posting about a new Bait Shop at lake Milton can some one help me out about it


----------

